# Militare Automatico + Toshi strap



## kenbong (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I picked up a 10 Anni Militare Automatico off of a fellow WUS member about a month ago and waited until now to post since I wanted to give you guys a bit more than pics of a stock watch. Once I had paid for the watch, I promptly emailed Rich at Toshi Straps and ordered 2 new straps. Upon Rich's excellent recommendations, I went with the following:

Strap1: Papaya leather with grey stitching and a titanium thumbnail buckle
Strap2: Havana leather with red stitching and a brushed pre-v buckle

All I have to say is a couple of things: I love this watch. I thought it looked great on the black Kodiak / red stitch, but the Toshi straps really make a difference. If anyone is looking for straps, I can't say enough good things about Rich @ Toshi.

Secondly, that buckle side screw bar is a bugger to get off! Do I need to buy one of those Bergeon 6730 bases to get this off cleanly?? Why can't Anonimo make retrofit allen head screwbars?

I think I've now caught the Anonimo bug since I'm trying to figure out the next Anonimo to purchase 

Anyways, enjoy the pics. The strap on the watch is the Payaya with grey stitch.









































































Havana leather with red stitch just overlaid on top of the payaya:


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Both look great, nice choices!  I can't decide which one looks better, so I guess that's good. ;-) Wear them well and thanks for sharing! :-!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice watch, nice straps--can't go wrong with a Toshi--great craftsmanship at an excellent price.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow! Great straps!

Love them both, but the papaya & grey stitch "sings"! :-!


----------



## ckhouse80 (Aug 27, 2009)

can you pm me Toshi's email? Thanks!



kenbong said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I picked up a 10 Anni Militare Automatico off of a fellow WUS member about a month ago and waited until now to post since I wanted to give you guys a bit more than pics of a stock watch. Once I had paid for the watch, I promptly emailed Rich at Toshi Straps and ordered 2 new straps. Upon Rich's excellent recommendations, I went with the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## kenbong (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
Glad you guys enjoy the pics. One thing though -- I actually put on the "tail" side strap upside down! The "underside" (really the top) is actually much, much nicer. Apologies to Rich for misrepresenting his work. I'm going to correct it and put up some revised pics. Guess I need to note down "not a stickler for details" in my next performance review


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

kenbong said:


> Hi everyone,
> Glad you guys enjoy the pics. One thing though -- I actually put on the "tail" side strap upside down! The "underside" (really the top) is actually much, much nicer. Apologies to Rich for misrepresenting his work. I'm going to correct it and put up some revised pics. Guess I need to note down "not a stickler for details" in my next performance review


No problem, Ken. In many ways it's actually a bit of a compliment that you thought the back was tidy enough to show at the front :-d

Glad you like them :-!


----------



## kenbong (Mar 17, 2011)

The pics have been revised. You'll notice the lighting conditions were slightly different, but more importantly, you should be able to see a difference in workmanship.

All the best - Ken


----------



## ckhouse80 (Aug 27, 2009)

May i know how to change the strap? The screw very different as compare to other watch.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Those are very nice. Good looking combos...


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Great combos mate, wear them well! 

Rich makes great straps (I have one on the way myself, and had one on my recently sold Millemetri and current Swiss Military), and his customer service is spot on. Couldn't recommend Toshi highly enough. Once they're broken in properly you'll love them even more.


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Simply perfect, congrats.


----------



## Sabu-Agu (Aug 19, 2008)

Beautiful watch...of the two straps I like this one


----------



## tobiwankenobi (Sep 17, 2009)

When I grow up, I will have one!!!!!!!

NICE, SO NICE!!!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice straps...Congrats


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful straps!

They both look fabulous. Of the two I think the Papaya looks a little better with your Militare (maybe it's the gray stitching). That is definitely unbiased feedback, as a Havana strap from Rich on its way shortly!


----------

